# Updated Windows Camera app for Windows 10 Mobile smartphones



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 1, 2018)

As users have already discussed in this thread, it's possible to make work some apps for PCs on smartphones.
Several days ago Microsoft released a big Camera app update with new useful features (version 2017.1223.10.0). Seems, that it won't be officialy available for smartphones, but nevertheless it's possible to install it. Just complete several steps:

1) Uninstall a stock Camera app with help of Interop Tools.
2) Download modified AppxBundle from here.
3) Install downloaded AppxBundle.

The app works only on Windows 10 Mobile 1703 or higher (build 15063 or 15254).

If you want to restore the stock version, just delete this one and install stock Camera from the Microsoft Store.

I do not take any responsibility for the consequences of your actions. Do everything at your own risk.

Seems, that new app is working faster than the stock one. But there're some bugs as well - for example, physical camera button doesn't work on some devices, HDR doesn't work on some devices and etc. It depends on your phone model. You can find more info on it below, just read the discussion.

*Update 6.02.18*: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.130.10.0). Scaling files and language packs for Be, Cs, De, Es, Fr, Lv, Pl, Ru, Uk, Uz are now included.
*Update 14.02.18*: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.209.10.0).
*Update 01.03.18*: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.226.10.0).
*Update 04.04.18*: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.309.60.0).
*Update 03.07.18*: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.426.70.0).

Source: wp-seven.ru.
Thanks @gus33000 for providing original AppxBundle package.


----------



## djtonka (Feb 1, 2018)

Any advantageto stock one if MS droped support  for mobile version in some point?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 1, 2018)

djtonka said:


> Any advantageto stock one if MS droped support  for mobile version in some point?

Click to collapse



Yes, there're some.
Stock one works with physical button (as I have told, modified one doesn't), with live photos (this feature is cut from this new version) and switches between Camera and Photos apps faster. New version can also be buggy, you know.
But this new version is overally faster (startup is immediate even on Lumia 735), has more settings related to the photo/video quality and remembers the last used mode. It's possible, that more features coming in the future.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 1, 2018)

How is it disabling living images I wonder...  Can we re-enable it back?


----------



## augustinionut (Feb 1, 2018)

I directly installed appxbundle from SOURCE


----------



## marianodelfino (Feb 1, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> As users have already discussed in this thread, it's possible to make work some apps for PCs on smartphones.
> Several days ago Microsoft released a big Camera app update with new useful features (version 2017.1223.10.0). Seems, that it won't be officialy available for smartphones, but nevertheless it's possible to install it. Just complete several steps:
> 
> 1) Uninstall a stock Camera app with help of Interop Tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



HDR works for me, i'm not a photo pro so, pardon me if i'm wrong... The flicker reduction is the video stabilizer?


----------



## nate0 (Feb 2, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> HDR works for me, i'm not a photo pro so, pardon me if i'm wrong... The flicker reduction is the video stabilizer?

Click to collapse



I think the flicker is what you get from viewing refresh rates or eletrical frequency of your envionment.  Set that to what the environment around you is and you should avoid more or eliminate video flickering during recording.

---------- Post added at 01:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------

I installed this on my 950 XL and it works fairly well. I got a lot more heat more quickly when loading it and using, so for now I uninstalled...The living images missing is not a total loss, and it disables auto hdr or seems to on my 950 XL.  I cannot toggle the flash after enabling HDR either.  This occurs like this on the IDOL 4s and Elite X3 by default in the mobile app so not like I am not use to seeing it....

I do not do much video recording so for me there is not much use for the flicker reduction.


----------



## rateiosu (Feb 2, 2018)

Worked very fine for me. Even I can change the photo/video size at my own will! That's neat.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> How is it disabling living images I wonder... Can we re-enable it back?

Click to collapse



I don't think so.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 2, 2018)

xxJMarian said:


> HDR works for me, i'm not a photo pro so, pardon me if i'm wrong... The flicker reduction is the video stabilizer?

Click to collapse



HDR works for me too (on my Lumia 735), it also works on Lumia 640.


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 3, 2018)

Good job, A_Deerslayer, THANKS!! Any chance to add czech support lang (CameraApp_2017.1223.10.0_language-cs.appx)?? It would be very useful, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 6, 2018)

The post has been updated. Modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.130.10.0), which brings some bug fixes (stop button while recording videos works properly, etc). 
Scaling files and language packs for Be, Cs, De, Es, Fr, Lv, Pl, Ru, Uk, Uz are included.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 6, 2018)

What are you guys noticing as benefits from this app over the Mobile only version.  We already know some of the shortcomings...Thanks.


----------



## MarcusCorbacho (Feb 7, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> The post has been updated. Modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.130.10.0), which brings some bug fixes (stop button while recording videos works properly, etc).
> Scaling files and language packs for Be, Cs, De, Es, Fr, Lv, Pl, Ru, Uk, Uz are included.

Click to collapse



I miss pt-BR Language too. :silly:


----------



## kukmikuk (Feb 7, 2018)

nate0 said:


> What are you guys noticing as benefits from this app over the Mobile only version.  We already know some of the shortcomings...Thanks.

Click to collapse



You can choose aspect ratio (6, 3,8, 0,9MP) and save data. Only this benefit I think, but on some older Lumias saving data is good.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 7, 2018)

MarcusCorbacho said:


> I miss pt-BR Language too. :silly:

Click to collapse



I don't see such language pack in the original app. Only Pt, not Pr-Br.



kukmikuk said:


> You can choose aspect ratio (6, 3,8, 0,9MP) and save data. Only this benefit I think, but on some older Lumias saving data is good.

Click to collapse



So, benefits depend on your phone model and your usual experience with the Camera app.
The modification works faster on my Lumia 735, it has these additional photo / video settings, it remembers last used mode. I have no problems with it - everything works properly, even the shufter setting (which didn't work in the original Camera app for mobile).

Of course, there're some problems on other phones. I have heard, that the hardware button doesn't take photo on Lumia 930 and Lumia 1020, that HDR doesn't work on some models, that Lumia 950 users have lost some options. Also live images aren't here. These bugs doesn't affect me, but can affect other users. So you and only you can decide whether to use this mod or not.
If it will be useful for someone, I'll be happy. If not - I won't be unhappy.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 7, 2018)

I only used it for a short period of time.  On my 950 XL OIS seemed turned off unless in Recording mode. The HW button would not respond as a shutter key anymore too.  This might be a good app for older models like you mention.  640/730 etc


----------



## Donz7733 (Feb 8, 2018)

I am getting this error while installing "A prerequisite for an install could not be satisfied" (Tried Package installer app and device portal)
Any solutions?

Lumia 730
Build: 14393.2007


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 8, 2018)

Donz7733 said:


> Lumia 730
> Build: 14393.2007

Click to collapse



This app works only on Windows 10 Mobile 1703+ (15063 or 15254 builds).


----------



## Donz7733 (Feb 8, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> This app works only on Windows 10 Mobile 1703+ (15063 or 15254 builds).

Click to collapse



Ohh


----------



## djtonka (Feb 8, 2018)

Donz7733 said:


> Ohh

Click to collapse



Ohh try read description next time maybe


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

*new Photos APP for Insiders?*

Deciding to post this here for now...Looks like insiders are getting a new Photos App update.  Anyone know about it yet or able to post a new thread with the appxbundle?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 12, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Deciding to post this here for now...Looks like insiders are getting a new Photos App update.  Anyone know about it yet or able to post a new thread with the appxbundle?

Click to collapse



There's a special thread where users publish Appx files for some apps.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 12, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> There's a special thread where users publish Appx files for some apps.

Click to collapse



Yes there is


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

They released it in Insider crap cos still lots issues with it


----------



## sgajic (Feb 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> They released it in Insider crap cos still lots issues with it

Click to collapse



Yes,  new Photos App crashes when I try to crop pict. Lumia 950


----------



## djtonka (Feb 12, 2018)

sgajic said:


> Yes,  new Photos App crashes when I try to crop pict. Lumia 950

Click to collapse



lack of RAM looks like


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 12, 2018)

djtonka said:


> lack of RAM looks like

Click to collapse



In my opinion a small screen causes it. Try to crop an image in horizontal orientation ot just change the system scaling options, and everything will work.
Then, you can disable Fluent Design elements by turning power saver mode on, and the app will be as fast as the previous version.

We can only hope that these problems will be fixed in the future. Or we can roll back to the older version of the app.

P. S.: maybe, it will be more convenient to create a thread about Photos app and discuss it there.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Feb 14, 2018)

Camera modification has been updated to version 2018.209.10.0.


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Mar 1, 2018)

Camera modification has been updated to version 2018.226.10.0.


----------



## nate0 (Mar 1, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Camera modification has been updated to version 2018.226.10.0.

Click to collapse



Anything good?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Apr 4, 2018)

Update 04.04.18: modification is now based on the newer app version (2018.309.60.0).


----------



## nqdan2992 (Apr 5, 2018)

How to active slowmotion video, i didn't find it in ver 2018.309.60.0


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 5, 2018)

nqdan2992 said:


> How to active slowmotion video, i didn't find it in ver 2018.309.60.0

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/enable-4k-video-slow-motion-recording-t3750194

Nope, this trick don t work.


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 5, 2018)

In ver 2018.309.60.0 slowmotion video works on my 950XL.


----------



## nqdan2992 (Apr 6, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/enable-4k-video-slow-motion-recording-t3750194
> 
> Nope, this trick don t work.

Click to collapse



It don't work, no slowmotion and 4k video


----------



## xbatibotx (Apr 15, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> As users have already discussed in this thread, it's possible to make work some apps for PCs on smartphones.
> Several days ago Microsoft released a big Camera app update with new useful features (version 2017.1223.10.0). Seems, that it won't be officialy available for smartphones, but nevertheless it's possible to install it. Just complete several steps:
> 
> 1) Uninstall a stock Camera app with help of Interop Tools.
> ...

Click to collapse



can this be updated in the store automatically once I installed this appx? or it is manually updated?


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Apr 15, 2018)

xbatibotx said:


> can this be updated in the store automatically once I installed this appx? or it is manually updated?

Click to collapse



Manually.


----------



## xbatibotx (Apr 15, 2018)

A_Deerslayer said:


> Manually.

Click to collapse



thanks!


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Jul 3, 2018)

Camera modification has been updated to the version 2018.426.70.0. There're some new features such as rotating photos and HDR Auto mode.


----------



## sarath11kb (Jul 6, 2018)

*hey*



A_Deerslayer said:


> HDR works for me too (on my Lumia 735), it also works on Lumia 640.

Click to collapse




how do i uninstall the stock camera app?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 6, 2018)

sarath11kb said:


> how do i uninstall the stock camera app?

Click to collapse



With InteropTools


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Jul 28, 2018)

Can you plz explain how to delete the stock camera app through interop tools


Edit: I found How to, just open InteropTools (new) Go in Application section >> Packages >> find camera long press and click uninstall.


But now the problem is that I have 3 camera packages there and im confused which one to uninstall.


----------



## sarath11kb (Jul 28, 2018)

*Heyy*



Shaikh Amaan FM said:


> Can you plz explain how to delete the stock camera app through interop tools
> 
> 
> Edit: I found How to, just open InteropTools (new) Go in Application section >> Packages >> find camera long press and click uninstall.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go to interop tools go to app,then packages and then u browse to camera . But u can see 3 windows camera .
But u have to uninstall the 3rd one ..and the other packages will go ..if it  doesn't work, uninstall the 2nd . It will work.
Hope it helped. If then just give me a thanks.


----------



## devilrex (Jul 30, 2018)

Mmm… my 735 seems 2 be more slow.
Then need to rotate camera at 270° to see good.
And can't see shoot 
:/


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 3, 2018)

Shaikh Amaan FM said:


> Can you plz explain how to delete the stock camera app through interop tools
> 
> 
> Edit: I found How to, just open InteropTools (new) Go in Application section >> Packages >> find camera long press and click uninstall.
> ...

Click to collapse



The one that look like some books on the shelf.


----------



## Zacky2222 (Aug 11, 2018)

You can do the same (recompile) with other apps no longer updated for Mobile (facebook, people, photos, microsoft solitaire, etc)? I asked you because this camera app works excelent and it seems you update regularly


Sorry for my bad english, i'm working on that XD


----------



## A_Deerslayer (Aug 11, 2018)

Zacky2222 said:


> You can do the same (recompile) with other apps no longer updated for Mobile (facebook, people, photos, microsoft solitaire, etc)? I asked you because this camera app works excelent and it seems you update regularly

Click to collapse



No, I can't. Most of apps, which are not officially available for Mobile, can't be run on smartphones. Windows 10 Mobile doesn't support Redstone 3 and higher APIs, so actual versions off different apps for PC don't work on smartphones.
Some older modifications can be found here.


----------



## samiking263 (Mar 24, 2021)

*Hi all, I just tried it on my Lumia 640 XL running windows 10 build 15254.*

slider for going to pro mode is disabled and you must set the pro settings from the bar on top of screen
performance of app is the same as stock version. (I didn't find it faster)
some little bugs show up when using it. such as: 
_-flash toggle suddenly disables and u should restart the app _​_-rotation of settings bar and icons and pro setting text need a restart in landscape or vertical mode(device should be in the position before opening the ap again) _​_-and also panorama is saved horizontal if you open the app horizontally. and you need to hold the device vertical for vertical panorama_​_- changing some settings won't be applied at that moment and need a restart (sometimes)_​​4. photo and video options working well. however I don't need them myself.​​I hope this will be useful ​


----------

